# PDA , Palm?



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I will be starting my elective/internship soon which will last for one year and I wanted to know if any of you are using a PDA or a palm for medical softwares, pdf, powerpoints and so on? 
Any recommendations about which one to buy? I am looking for one arnd $300.


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

you are a doctor of what?????


----------



## alekhkhanna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey,
I am using Samsung Omnia 2 which runs WinMo 6.5.. loads and loads of skyscape's software plus loads of ebooks to top it off..!!
For something less expensive, you can opt for HTC Touch/Pro !! ..


----------

